
Students learn more effectively from print textbooks than screens - mpweiher
http://uk.businessinsider.com/students-learning-education-print-textbooks-screens-study-2017-10?r=US&IR=T
======
CarolineW
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15502811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15502811)

